
FriendFeed Blog: Preview the new FriendFeed design - ajbatac
http://blog.friendfeed.com/2008/08/preview-new-friendfeed-design.html
======
raghus
s/FriendFeed enables you to discover and discuss the interesting stuff that
your friends and family are finding on the web/FriendFeed helps you discover
and discuss interesting stuff that your friends and family find on the web

~~~
paul
Thanks for the suggestion -- it'll go out with the next push.

------
paul
Available at <http://beta.friendfeed.com/>

